# Tongue-in-cheek



## Scholiast

Grüße allerseits

Neugierigkeit wird provoziert. Es gibt keinen weiteren Zusammenhang. Lexikalisch wird das englische Idiom 'tongue in cheek' häufigst mit dem eher lahmen 'nicht ernst gemeint' übersetzt. Sicher aber muß es ein (oder mehrere) Sprachanwendung(en) geben. 

Kann jemand bitte eine farbenhaftere Phrase vorschlagen?

Σ


----------



## Hutschi

mit Schalk im Nacken (Er sagte dies und das. Dabei saß ihm der Schalk im Nacken.) Einem sitzt der Schalk im Nacken | Redewendung des Tages vom 2018-02-01 | wissen.de, jemand hat den Schalk im Nacken; jemandem sitzt der Schalk im Nacken
jemandem schaut / guckt / blitzt / springt der *Schalk *aus den Augen schalk
Er sagte dies und das und dabei sprang ihm der Schalk aus den Augen.
mit Augenzwinkern ("So ist das", sagte er mit Augenzwinkern.) - etwas weniger ironisch als 1.) und ewas weniger "farbenhaftig". Es entspricht dem Smiley 
Sie schien zu Späßen aufgelegt.
Er guckte verschmitzt.
"Dies und das" sagte sie verschmitzt. Duden | verschmitzt | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Der Duden gibt hier noch als synonym an: an: neckisch, schelmisch, spitzbübisch; (gehoben) schalkhaft; (umgangssprachlich) (Ich habe nur passende ausgewählt.)
Diese Wendungen kann man zum Teil direkt ohne Umschreibung verwenden.
Hallo, Scholiast, hilft das? Es ist keine direkte Übersetzung. Du müsstest es entsprechend einbauen.
Viele Grüße von Bernd.

Edit: mehr Beispiele.


----------



## Scholiast

Hutschi, vielen Dank!

'Schalk im Nacken' ist für die gegenwärtige Zwecke perfekt.

Σ


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich denke, es ist auch das anschaulichste, "farbenprächtigste".

Und es hat auch eine ähnliche Klangstruktur.


----------



## Scholiast

Welch Reichtum! (Hutschis 'Edit', # 2)

Noch emol meinen Dank. Aber ich bleibe fürs Moment bei 'Schalk im Nacken'—wie Du schreibst, 'farbenprächtig'

Σ


----------



## berndf

Scholiast said:


> Grüße allerseits
> 
> Neugierigkeit wird provoziert. Es gibt keinen weiteren Zusammenhang. Lexikalisch wird das englische Idiom 'tongue in cheek' häufigst mit dem eher lahmen 'nicht ernst gemeint' übersetzt. Sicher aber muß es ein (oder mehrere) Sprachanwendung(en) geben.
> 
> Kann jemand bitte eine farbenhaftere Phrase vorschlagen?
> 
> Σ


Ich denke _augenzwinkernd_ drückt in etwa dasselbe aus, wie _tongue-in-cheek_.

Hier findest Du Belegstellen, wie das Adjektiv/Adverb benutzt wird: DWDS              –                augenzwinkernd


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich denke _augenzwinkernd_ drückt in etwa dasselbe aus, wie _tongue-in-cheek_.


 Yes, I agree. This is a very close translation. 



Scholiast said:


> 'Schalk im Nacken


This is very idiomatic, but a little bit different in meaning. It focuses a lot more on making fun and is much more intensive than a simple "tongue in cheek".


----------



## Hutschi

I think that is what Scholiast wanted. "Farbenhaftere Phrase".

"Augenzwinkend" is indeed a very close and idiomatic translation.


----------



## Scholiast

Höchst dankbar Euch allen.

'Augenzwinkernd' is sweet, but to me too tame. Wie auf engl. man 'with a twinkle in the eye' sagen darf. Ich bräuchte was schärferes, druckvolleres, um den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen.

Freilich halten die Engländer (und, leider die Schotten auch) die Deutsche für humorlos und für Ironie unfähig. Was niemals, der eigenen Erfahrung nach, stimmen dürfte.

Drum bleibe ich bei Bernd H's ersten Vorschlag, 'Schalk im Nacken', 'mischief in the neck'. Klingt, und singt.

Σ


----------



## berndf

Als Äquivalent geht aber nicht. _Toungue-in-cheek_ ist eine Eigenschaft einer Aussage oder Ausdrucks, den _Schalk im Nacken sitzen_ ist eine Charaktereigenschaft einer Person. Das passt nicht zusammen. Du kannst nicht
_Ihm sitzt der Schalk im Nacken._
mit
_*He is a tongue-in-cheek._
übersetzen.

Umgekehrt kannst Du
_It is a tongue-in-cheek expression.
nicht mit
*Es ist ein Schalk im Nacken habender Ausdruck.
_
Deutsche haben auch eine andere Körpersprache als Briten. Wir kennen die Geste _die Zunge in die Backe stecken_ nicht.  Wenn du diese Geste einem Deutschen gegenüber machen würdest, um anzuzeigen, dass du etwas nicht ernst meinst, würde er das nicht verstehen. Wir zwinkern statt dessen mit einem Auge. Ihr habt zwei unterschiedlich Geste, _wink of an eye_ und _tongue-in-cheek_. Wir haben für beides nur eine Geste.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage ist hier aber keine wörtliche Übersetzung sondern eine farbige Metapher.
Ich kann sagen "Augenzwinkernd"/"mit Augenzwinkern" - und das ist ziemlich wörtlich, leicht geänderte Metapher, aber ähnlicher Stil.

Wenn ich eine "stärkere" Metapher brauche, kann ich davon abweichen.

Sehr ähnlich ist dann "Ihm blitzte der Schalk aus den Augen, als er das sagte."

"Du musst dies und das machen!", sagte er mit Schalk im Nacken.
Augenzwinkern ist eine direkte Geste, Schalk im Nacken ist eher der gesamte Körperausdruck.
Jeder weiß aber dann, dass es nicht ernst gemeint ist.

Es hängt vom konkreten Kontext ab, den wir hier nur teilweise haben. So ist ja nicht mal gesagt, dass es eine Übersetzung sein soll.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Das mit dem „Schalk im Nacken“ scheint mir ein etwas angestaubter Ausdruck zu sein. Ist "tongue-in-cheek" auch angestaubt? "corny"? Dann passt es natürlich. Ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls ›augenzwinkernd‹ empfehlen. Falls du mit "tongue-in-cheek" ›ironisch‹ meinst, kannst du z. B. ›spöttisch‹ sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

> Kann jemand bitte eine farbenhaftere Phrase vorschlagen? (#1)



Das ist ja der eigentliche Kontext.

"Tongue-in-cheek" und "augenzwinkernd" sind etwa gleich. "Spöttisch" ist stärker im Sinne des erzeugten Druckes, aber zugleich "farbloser".

"Schalk im Nacken" ist jedenfalls nicht alltäglich. Ich denke, es war es noch nie. 

Wenn gesucht wird: "Er zwinkerte mit dem Auge, um zu zeigen, dass es nicht ernst war" - dann passt "Schalk im Nacken" nicht.
Das ist aber klar. Das hat implizit auch schon Bernd in #6 gesagt.

Und die Metapher "augenzwinkernd" hatte ich in meiner Ergänzung in +2 auch angegeben, einschließlich passendes Smiley, aber in der Form: _mit Augenzwinkern_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Toungue-in-cheek_ ist eine Eigenschaft einer Aussage oder Ausdrucks, den _Schalk im Nacken sitzen_ ist eine Charaktereigenschaft


Sehr gut zusammengefasst, so sehe ich das auch.



Hutschi said:


> Die Frage ist hier aber keine wörtliche Übersetzung sondern eine farbige Metapher.


Das ist zwar richtig, aber aber passend muss es halt trotzdem sein, nicht nur farbenfroh. Da müssen schon die Prioritäten stimmen, finde ich.



Hutschi said:


> "Tongue-in-cheek" und "augenzwinkernd" sind etwa gleich.


Eben.



berndf said:


> Wir kennen die Geste _die Zunge in die Backe stecken_ nicht.


Ich kenne das tatsächlich nicht. Wird das etwa wirklich körperlich gemacht und ist nicht nur eine Redewendung?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich kenne das tatsächlich nicht. Wird das etwa wirklich körperlich gemacht und ist nicht nur eine Redewendung?


Ja.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich gebe Euch natürlich recht, sofern wirklich die Geste gemeint ist und nicht eine Bemerkung in einem text (figure of speech).

tongue in cheek gesture - Google Search



> *Tongue-in-cheek*. The phrase *tongue-in-cheek* is a figure of speech that describes a statement or other expression that the speaker or author does not mean literally, but intends as humor or otherwise not seriously.



Wenn es nicht so gemeint ist, dass der Redner tatsächlich die Zunge entsprechend legt, damit der andere es sieht und direkt weiß, dass es anders gemeint ist, dann stimmt aber die Argumentation nicht.

Er zwinkerte mit dem Auge. (Nicht: mit den Augen): wörtlich gemeint.

Augenzwinkernd: meist nicht wörtlich gemeint, sondern als Metapher. Wenn der andere nicht wirklich zwinkert, ist es ebenfalls eine Charaktereigenschaft, in dem Sinne, wie "Schalk im Nacken".

Wenn man schreibt:
Er sagte augenzwinkernd "dies und das". Dann ist es meist nicht wörtlich gemeint.

Es ist ungefähr der Unterschied, der in den Dudenbeispielen steckt, wenn ich sie ohne Kontext lese:

Duden | augenzwinkernd | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

augenzwinkernder Humor _(Metapher)_
jemandem augenzwinkernd zuprosten (wörtlich)
Ein anderer Gegensatz ist:
Duden | Augenzwinkern | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

kurzes Zwinkern als Zeichen der Verständigung
*Beispiel*
sich durch Augenzwinkern verständigen

Wenn mit "tongue-in-cheek" eine Art der Verständigung gemeint ist, passt deutsch nur "augenzwinkernd". Wenn man den kulturellen Unterschied zeigen will, muss man eine Lehnsübersetzung nehmen. Beides war aber nicht verlangt.

Dagegen: Wenn gilt:* tongue-in-cheek*_ is a figure of speech_ - dann passen auch andere ...

Der Ursprung: The physical act of putting one's tongue into one's cheek *once signified* contempt.[4] (Wikipedia, ebenda)) - den muss man nicht beachten, wenn es nicht gerade wörtlich gemeint ist.
_Augenzwinkernd/tongue-in-cheek _wird zu einer Charaktereigenschaft (wie in Nr. 10 von Bernd beschrieben) im gleichen Sinne wie _Schalk im Nacken,_ wenn man schreiben will, dass man es nicht wörtlich nehmen darf.
Dient es zur Informationsübermittlung, geht das natürlich nicht.


Edit. PS:

The ironic usage originates with the idea of suppressed mirth—biting one's tongue to prevent an outburst of laughter.[6]
(Das habe ich als Schüler oft in der Schule gemacht, ohne dass es eine Bedeutung zur Informationsübermittlung hatte.)

2. PS:
Quelle:  with tongue in cheek - German translation – Linguee



> "Giving pigs mineral water to drink or
> rinsing pipes with sparkling water are also examples of successful gas technology" - these tongue-in-cheek comparisons were
> made by Adolf Walth,
> [...]



wird übersetzt mit:


> Schweinen
> Mineralwasser zu trinken gibt oder Rohrleitungen mit Sprudelwasser spült" - diese augenzwinkernden Vergleiche machte Adolf Walth, Geschäftsführer
> von Messer
> [...]



Hier könnte man ohne Probleme "farbenfroher" als das Original, aber ohne Änderung des Sinnes sagen:
_... diese Vergleiche mit Schalk im Nacken machte Adolf Walth, Geschäftsführer
(Originalquelle: https://www.messergroup.com/de/Daten/gb/messer-2005-en.pdf )_


----------



## Scholiast

Grüße an Alle


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ist "tongue-in-cheek" auch angestaubt?


Sicher nicht, wenn 'angestaubt' 'altmodisch' bedeuten will, und kaum 'corny'. Vielleicht ein Bißchen 'gelehrt'.
Fabelhaftes Photie, Bernd (# 15)! Woher?

Σ


----------



## berndf

Scholiast said:


> Fabelhaftes Photie, Bernd (# 15)! Woher?


Ich bin nicht sicher. Ich habe in Google Images gesucht and das erste genommen, dass mir passend erschien.

PS: Ich habe ein wenig mehr gegoogelt: von einem Fund-Raising-Event im Waldorf-Astoria.


----------



## Hutschi

Hat Obama die Geste wirklich gemacht, um zu zeigen, dass er das gerade von ihm Gesagte nicht wörtlich sondern ironisch meinte?
Es sieht eher so aus, als ob er aufmerksam zuhörte. Hier würde dann eher deutsch passen: _Er hörte schmunzelnd zu, sich das Lachen verkneifend. _"Augenzwinkernd" würde nur passen, wenn die Geste Teil seiner Rede war.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hat er die Geste wirklich gemacht, um zu zeigen, dass er das gerade von ihm Gesagte nicht wörtlich sondern ironisch meinte?


Es ist im englischen Sprachraum eine *sehr* verbreitete Geste und sie ist nicht misszuverstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe ein Video gefunden, wo gezeigt wird, wie Obama so eine Geste verwendet. Nur geht es dort nicht darum. Darf ich den Link posten?
Es heißt: _Tongue in Cheek, Obama Displaces Comedian Colbert on Popular Show_

Hier würde nie "Augenzwinkern" passen, das ist viel zu schwach.
Hier passt aber:
Schalk im Nacken - Obama übertrumpft den Comedian Colbert in dessen populärer Show

Das ist vollkommen deutlich, wenn man den Clip sieht.

edit: Übersetzung für "displaces" verbessert.

PS:
Für Bernds Bild würde ich nicht sagen: Obama lächelt augenzwinkernd, sondern: Obama lächelt, den Schalk im Nacken./Der Schalk blitzt aus Obamas Augen während er redet./Obama blitzt bei diesem Satz der Schalk aus den Augen. (Wenn die Situation während seiner Rede ist.) Mit Augenzwinkern hat das Bild nichts zu tun.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Darf ich den Link posten?


Ja.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn der andere nicht wirklich zwinkert, ist es ebenfalls eine Charaktereigenschaft


Nein, auch wenn "augenzwinkernd" nur übertragen gemeint ist (was wohl weitüberwiegend der Fall ist), wäre es deswegen durch keine Charaktereigenschaft. Was nennst du denn Charakter? Augenzwinkernd ist ein einzelner Kommentar, aber doch nicht der Charakter eines Menschen. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand "augenzwinkernd" ist. Auch hier ist die Parallele zwischen "tongue in cheek" und "augenzwinkernd" extrem gut: Beides sind keine Charaktereigenschaften und nicht einmal Eigenheiten von Personen, sondern beziehen sich jeweils auf einzelne Äußerungen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich nenne analog "zum Schalk im Nacken" bei "mit Augenzwinkern"  dasselbe als Charaktereigenschaft, wie Bernd und Du in #10 und #14. Wenn das ungültig ist, verstehe ich #10 und #14 nicht.

Ansonsten ist es ja, wie bei Augenzwinkern, jeweils situationsbedingt.
Sowohl für Augenzwinkern als auch Schalk im Nacken sind Charaktereigenschaften typisch.
"Mit Schalk im Nacken" ist ein einzelner Kommentar, den Bernd und Du als Charaktereigenschaft bezeichnet, was ich zu verstehen glaubte, denn für mürrische Menschen trifft es eher nicht zu, auch nicht augenzwinkend.

In dem von Dir genannten Zusammenhang wären also auch Schalk im Nacken und ähnliche Wendungen keine Charaktereigenschaften. Ich habe das erst akzeptiert, weil ich nicht schon wieder widersprechen wollte.

Also: entweder es können alle diese Formen Merkmale von Charaktereigenschaften sein und damit auch selbst Charaktereigenschaften, oder die Zuordnung trifft nicht zu.

---

Wie würdest Du
_Tongue in Cheek, Obama Displaces Comedian Colbert on Popular Show
übersetzen?
Siehe auch Video.

1. Ist es tatsächlich eine Charaktereigenschaft, oder zeigt es eine Charaktereigenschaft?
2. Trifft hier "augenzwinkernd" wirklich zu?_

Ich denke:
1. Es ist keine Charaktereigenschaft sondern zeigt eine.
2. Ich würde hier verwenden: verschmitzt, schelmisch oder "Schalk im Nacken" - und das letzte bevorzugen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie würdest Du
> _Tongue in Cheek, Obama Displaces Comedian Colbert on Popular Show
> übersetzen?
> Siehe auch Video._


Du könntest u.U. schreiben:
_Mit dem Schalk im Nacken übernimmt Obama die populäre Show des Comedian Colbert._​Dann beschreibt _Schalk im Nacken_ einen temporären Gemütszustand und keine permanente Charaktereigenschaft. Das wäre dann OK, würde bei mir aber keine besonderen Begeisterungsstürme auslösen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe ein Video gefunden, wo gezeigt wird, wie Obama so eine Geste verwendet.


An welcher Stelle denn? Oder meinst du mit


Hutschi said:


> Nur geht es dort nicht darum.


, dass er die Geste doch nicht verwendet? 

Ich habe nicht jedes Wort verstanden – Englisch lesen ist einfacher als Englisch hören – aber ich tippe darauf, dass Obamas Äußerung am Ende gemeint ist, "That’s boosted our numbers a little bit". Weil er so viele Verteidigungsminister hatte / beschäftigt hat, sind die Beschäftigungszahlen ein wenig nach oben gegangen. Und das ist dann (natürlich) "tongue-in-cheek". Oder interpretiere ich das falsch? @Scholiast 



berndf said:


> würde bei mir aber keine besonderen Begeisterungsstürme auslösen.


Wie oben schon angedeutet: bei mir auch nicht. Der Ausdruck kommt mir zu angestaubt vor, irgendwie zu betulich.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> An welcher Stelle denn? Oder meinst du mit
> , dass er die Geste doch nicht verwendet?



Er verwendet sie fast am Anfang, als er sagt "No", später nicht mehr so deutlich, also nicht sehr gut sichtbar. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es im Titel darum geht.
Der Moderator scheint sie auch zu verwenden. (Geste, dann "Barack Obama.")

Es ist jeweils sehr kurz und kann auch optische Täuschung sein, weil ich es zu oft angesehen habe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Er verwendet sie fast am Anfang, als er sagt "No",


Dann siehst du mehr als ich


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe ja die These vertreten, dass der Begriff oft von der Geste unabhängig verwendet wird - eben rhetorisch statt als Geste.
Zusätzlich habe ich etwas Probleme beim Sehen, ich sehe Doppelbilder, das kann also durchaus eine Täuschung sein.
Wenn keine solche Geste da ist, unterstützt es die von mir angegebene Verwendung. Und keineswegs passt "augenzwinkernd". Da fehlt das Schelmische.

PS: Hallo, Bernd, danke für die Antwort.
Wir können uns also auf Kontextabhängigkeit einigen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Dann siehst du mehr als ich


Und auch mehr als ich (vorausgesetzt, Hutschi meint das "No" bei 0:12 als Antwort auf die Frage, ob eine 5 im Code vorkäme).


----------



## Kurtchen

Scholiast said:


> Hutschi, vielen Dank!
> 
> 'Schalk im Nacken' ist für die gegenwärtige Zwecke perfekt.
> 
> Σ



case in point for tongue-in-cheek (or maybe not) die Zecke (m, pl) vs die Zwecke (f, sg)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I do not understand this example.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kurtchen said:


> case in point for tongue-in-cheek (or maybe not) die Zecke (m, pl) vs die Zwecke (f, sg)





Hutschi said:


> Hi, I do not understand this example.


Ich nehme an, Kurtchen bezieht sich auf das morgen anstehende Fußballspiel der Gelsenkirchener Schalke(r) gegen die Dortmunder Borussen. Die Rivalität zwischen den beiden Fanlagern ist recht groß. Die Borussen werden von den Schalkern oft „Zecken“ genannt. Das ist nicht besonders nett. Kurtchen scheint von der (eher in Süddeutschland gebräuchlichen) maskulinen Form ›der Zeck‹ auszugehen. Aber eigentlich ist’s ›die Zecke‹, Plural ›die Zecken‹.

Also hat es mit Fußball vielleicht doch nichts zu tun und bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Scholiasts Fehler/Tippfehler


Scholiast said:


> für die gegenwärtige Zwecke perfekt.


--> die gegenwärtige*n* Zwecke [es geht ja nicht um eine (Heft)Zwecke]
oder
d*en* gegenwärtige*n* Zweck (Sg.)

„Es soll nicht der Bessere gewinnen, sondern Schalke!“


----------



## JClaudeK

Scholiast said:


> Hutschi, vielen Dank!
> 
> 'Schalk im Nacken' ist für die gegenwärtigen Zwecke perfekt.
> 
> Σ


Es wäre nett von Dir, wenn Du uns verraten würdest, um welche 'gegenwärtigen  Zwecke' es sich handelt. Dann könnten wir vielleicht entscheiden, ob der  _Schalk_ ins Spiel gebracht werden kann oder nicht.
_Tongue-in-cheek _


----------

